

Zynga Hacked, $12 Million Stolen - bjonathan
http://www.businessinsider.com/zynga-hacked-12-million-stolen-2011-2

======
nhangen
Very interesting. I wonder if the same punishment would apply had he not sold
the virtual chips?

